# Quick question....



## Chief_Airborne (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey, guys....quick question. Thinking about getting a Razr Maxx...has ICS come out for it yet?

Thanks,
Chief


----------



## tyrthas (Jul 29, 2011)

Not an official update. There are some alpha ics roms out for it though.

Sent from my AOKP AXI0M[R]


----------



## Chief_Airborne (Jan 2, 2012)

Got it...thank you. Any word when it will?

Chief
Sent from my Charge or ASUS Transformer using Tapatalk


----------



## tyrthas (Jul 29, 2011)

No clue. There were leaked pics of a Moto/VZW ICS build posted on DroidRzr. Got some attention on some Android news sites, but that's all..

If you are going to root it and flash ROMs you may as well try out the ics aplhas. They're pretty solid. That's what I'm running at the moment, and I'm loving it!

Sent from my AOKP AXI0M[R]


----------



## Chief_Airborne (Jan 2, 2012)

Got it...thanks!!!


----------

